

Why do Americans die younger than Britons?  - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14070090

======
cafard
"But the US is a big country, and while parts of Mississippi have a male life
expectancy of 67, behind nations like the Philippines, women in areas of
Florida live as long, on average, as the Japanese, who top the longevity
rankings."

Would those perhaps be the areas of Florida where retirees move? If you have a
large influx of folks at retirement age, I bet you do increase the longevity
rankings.

------
cafard
"[Australia] also has a nation of immigrants."

Well, yes, but they aren't getting smuggled in via Arizona. They are carefully
selected by the Australian government.

------
rwmj
What's really interesting is about half way down the page: The misaligned
interests of doctors hurt _rich_ patients as well as poor ones.

